
Show HN: Tdo – Hackable to Do List - caragea
https://tdoapp.com
======
andrew1123
Nice work! I like the colour scheme, the shortcuts and customizability.

Some suggestions: 1\. I think the onboarding process could be a bit better. I
initially added a blank board then got confused. Perhaps a new user can start
off on the tutorial board rather than going to Add Board > clicking Tutorial.

2\. I thought the Tutorial board was a bit too wordy. I think functionality
for power users (shortcuts and the like) should belong to another page and
shouldn't be on the Tutorial board.

3\. Perhaps add tooltips or hints for the "Header Class", "Header Style",
"List Class" and "List Style" fields. This way I can learn how to use them
without navigating away

~~~
caragea
Thank you for the fedback! You are right about the first point. I'll change it
up. I'll also see how to implement the other two as well. They are all good
suggestions.

------
caragea
Hi, we built a hackable to-do list a while back learning the CxJS framework.
You can customize it with CSS and Markdown. We want to keep improving it, and
hope to hear your thoughts and suggestions.It now features: \- Markdown
support and custom CSS for boards and lists \- keyboard based navigation \-
drag & drop \- task boards \- search \- offline mode \- automatic removal of
completed items \- regex based task highlighting \- touch support \- Google
Firebase based authentication and storage

Hope you like it.

